# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Yeahhhh

## Kärnfysikern

Thorvildsen has been invited to compete in the arnold classic it will be fun to se how well he is compered to the topp.

----------


## lil_josh

Thorvildsen is the man

----------


## Kärnfysikern

amen to that bro.

----------


## ibiza69

best glutes in the business

----------

